# Can cats be allergic to other cats?



## jojo100 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hello.

My 3 year old calico seems to have developed an allergy. I'm not sure if it's coincidental or not that the allergies kicked in when I got my new kitten in May. She's sneezing alot more and her eyes are runny. They play fight alot, so I thought maybe it was just that her eyes were scratched by the playing--but she does seem to be sneezing alot more.

Anyone have any insight into this?

Thanks!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi, jojo100. My understanding is that when cats have allergies, they tend to develop itchy skin as the primary symptom. It sounds more likely to me that your calico kitty has an upper respiratory infection, which is like a cold. How soon after the kitten's arrival did the symptoms start? I think there's usually an incubation period of a few days to a week.

If your new kitten doesn't have any symptoms, it may be that s/he was just getting over the illness when you got him/her. Or maybe had a low-level infection that wasn't showing symptoms.

Upper respiratory infections can vary in seriousness, so somebody who knows more about them should jump in here with advice about whether you should take your calico to the vet. A couple of things I would definitely check for: Do the kitty's paw pads feel unusually warm? Is there vomiting, diarrhea, or a noticable decrease in appetite? If so, a vet visit would be in order.

Good luck, and I hope your kitty feels better! And I hope she's not allergic to the kitten.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's pretty typical for one or the other or all cats involved to come down with "new cat colds" when a new cat(s) is(are) introduced. Even if vaccinated. Vaccinations don't protect 100% against upper respiratory viruses, because there are so many different strains. I agree with Jet Green---it's most likely a cat cold. Since it's been going on this long, it's probably developed into a secondary infection. I'd recommend bringing your sneezy cat to your vet.


----------

